# If I HAd My Way...



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

If u had ur way what celebrity would u give a makeup or fashion makeover to? I'll start, 

 If I had my way I would change Mary J Blige's wig and makeup. I love her to death but I do think its time for change. When I see her all I see is bronze and gold from the hair, to the makeup, to the clothes. Next, D woods from MTB. Again beautiful girl but that wig has got to go!  Anyone else.....


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 10, 2008)

Britney Spears without a doubt !!!! I would change absolutely everything ..I would start by removing those horrible extensions ...burning those damn cowboy boots she is always wearing ... completely redo her wardrobe..give her a facial ...nurture her scalp..work with whatever fuzz lies benath all that fake hair ... give homegirl some oil conrol lotion ..and just gahhhh so much to do lol.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_Britney Spears without a doubt !!!! I would change absolutely everything ..I would start by removing those horrible extensions ...burning those damn cowboy boots she is always wearing ... completely redo her wardrobe..give her a facial ...nurture her scalp..work with whatever fuzz lies benath all that fake hair ... give homegirl some oil conrol lotion ..and just gahhhh so much to do lol._

 
How did I forget Britt Britt, seeing as though everyone claims she's on her way to a comeback she should definitely start with a makeover.  Next...


----------



## Hilly (Apr 10, 2008)

I would say BRETT MICHAELS!!! He needs a new Do fo sho!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

Probably Pamela Anderson. She's been sporting the same lipliner going over the lipline and smokey eyes thing for too long.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 12, 2008)

Brett Michaels.  Haircut and toss the trademark scarf.  There is a way to age gracefully in rock and roll and still be a hottie. John Rzeznik manages to do it very well. The scarf says "I am hiding something bigtime" Its hard to look open and honest if half your head is covered.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 13, 2008)

definitely britt spears.
shes like ancient ruins
it's up to the experts to bring her back to life haha.
but seriously theres so much you could do there, it'd be fun, and you'd get lots of credit for fixing that hot mess.


----------

